# Dell Inspiron 15r VS Sony Vaio E Series



## adimax (Jul 1, 2012)

Finally I have decided to choose between 2 lappies:

1.*Dell* Inspiron 15r:3612qm(i7),*7730m*,4gigs ram,1366x768 disp,backlit kb=*52k*
2.*Sony* vaio e series:3612qm(i7),*7650m*,4gigs,1366x768 disp,backlit kb=*55k*

Which one should i go for considering
1.Durability and reliablity(*prime imp.*)
2.Performance(3 yrs mid settings gaming)

Dont bash Sony's overpriced and expensive aftersales.I have 25k separte for after sales.(company's grant,you see )


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 1, 2012)

Dell and go for the premium 3 years complete cover after-sales


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

For gaming dell inspiron 15R SE is the first choice, don't expect vaio's HD 7650M for playing new games like max payne 3 in medium settings.


----------



## adimax (Jul 1, 2012)

I can even sarifice gaming,but *zero tolerance* for durability and reliability(shouldn't overheat>70 cels and *must last 4 years* )


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

Dell is better for service choose 3 years of accidental care and onsite warranty. 
If anything happen dell will provide service and replacement parts for free. 
Also inspiron remain under 70*C in gaming you can check review on inspiron thread.


----------



## adimax (Jul 1, 2012)

Sony Vaio E Series OR Dell Inspiron 15 ?? Confused....

Well it says other way round


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 1, 2012)

adimax said:


> Sony Vaio E Series OR Dell Inspiron 15 ?? Confused....
> 
> Well it says other way round



Well, see thread date. 2010. Inspiron 15 is now superseeded by Inspiron 15 Special Edition which has much better build than even Dell's XPS laptops.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 2, 2012)

Keeping the second point mentioned in your post in mind, the Dell should be your choice hands down .


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 3, 2012)

If durability is the main concern then opt for Sony Vaio


----------



## abhishekcrzy (Jul 5, 2012)

Even I am in the same dilemma..
Sony i think is durable at the same time Inspiron's GPU is faar better than Vaio's.

Adding to my dilemma  i found Samsung series 5 550P Great GPU + Blu Ray + Reasonable price but lack of  reliability and service centres...

What should i buy  hugely confused..


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 5, 2012)

^
Get Dell Inspiron. Its not as if Dell laptops are unreliable, and plus Dell after sales is simply the best.


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

For gaming samsung series 5 550p and better 300nit 900p display with in-built JBL speakers.
For better ASS dell inspiron, it is with complete cover that will be very useful thing.


----------

